# Coke Christmas 1959



## SeaBreeze (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 23, 2014)

#1 In it's field!


----------



## ronaldj (Nov 24, 2014)

that might be #2 in the field...


----------



## Pappy (Nov 24, 2014)

ronaldj said:


> that might be #2 in the field...



:lol1:


----------



## Ralphy1 (Nov 24, 2014)

Glad I drink Pepsi...


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 24, 2014)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 24, 2014)




----------

